# JD 4600 front axle problem



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

The four wheel drive front axle on my JD4600 started leaking on the front left where the hub assembly bolts to the axle with four bolts. It looks like the bottom 2 bolts are either loosening or they are pulling out. Is this common? Is it possible that they are stripped or do they loosen? It seems that as the bolts pass through a flange and thread into the opposite side that there would be some type of thread locker used to keep them from loosening. Anyone know what the torque rating should be on these bolts? I am guessing the bolt size to be appr 14mm. As I can see a gap opening on the bottom side I assume that all the lubricant has drained out. Is JD Hygard the proper product to use?


----------



## bjepple (Oct 23, 2004)

I know it is a little old but did you get your problem fixed? I had a JD 770 and the front hub started leaking as well. I took it apart and found that the bearings we shot. Didn't have a press so I took the parts to the dealer and they replaced them and I put it back together. Or so I thought. It didn't seem to roll right so I took the whole thing over to them. Seems I was missing a bearing. Said I didn't put it in. Told them I put in everything they sent me. Told me I must not have sent it over. I doubt that, I don't have bearings laying around my garage and I suspect they forgot to send it back the after the first time. Unfortunately the new bearings were shot again. Anyway, got them to put it back together and ran for less than a year. Leak again. Bearings shot again. Took it back. Raised Hell. Come to find out, the gear hub had a crack that allowed for it to flex and put pressure on the bearings causing them to wear out. They fixed it this time for parts only but it was still expensive. Bottom line: clean and check over the hub when it is off to make sure that isn't a problem. Since it has only been a couple of months, I would still keep an eye on it.


----------

